# Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?



## heiti (14. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Da ich heute noch zu meinem Baustoffhändler fahren muss und eine Bestellung abgeben werde hätte ich mal eine Frage an die Teichbauexperten, die ihren Teich mit Trasszement vermörtelt haben.

Als absoluter Baulaie habe ich nämlich keine Ahnung, wieviel Trasszement ich benötige. 

Es soll der ganze Teich vermörtelt werden und so sind es ca. 110 qm Vlies welches eingeschlämmt werden müsste. Wieviel Säcke benötige ich da wohl?


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Servus Olaf

Leider hab ich keinen Tipp für dich wegen der Menge .... 

Aber .... Ab Beitrag #96 gehts los
vielleicht helfen Dir die Beiträge


----------



## heiti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Hallo Helmut!

Der Fred vom Werner war ja für mich der ausschlaggende Punkt, dass ich den Teich auch so haben will. Habe ihn bestimmt schon 5 mal gelesen, aber habe nicht wirklich gefunden, wieviel Zement er benötigte.:?

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe mischte er 1:5 ...

1 Teil Zement, 5 Teile Sand

Die Fläche hast ja ... x der Auftragsstärke, so aus dem Bauchraus 5mm
Jetzt hast ein Volumen ... ca. gerechnet in Kilogramm, das duch 5 ... und du hast die Menge überschlagsmäßig ....

Genau kann es Dir aber der Baustoffhändler sicher ausrechnen


----------



## heiti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Hallo Helmut!

Also Du meinst, wenn ich die 110 qm * 5mm Auftragsdicke nehme, dann würde ich auf 110 Liter kommen. Das würde bedeuten, dass ich mit 3 Säcken a 40 Kilo auskommen würde.

Das kommt mir dann doch sehr wenig vor!

Oder habe ich mich da jetzt verrechnet???


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Servus Olaf

Ich komme auf 550 Liter ....


----------



## heiti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Ähm, bin ich noch nicht wach???

110 qm * 0,5 mm = 550 Liter

Bei Mischungsverhältnis 1:5 normalerweise durch 6 teilen, aber nehmen wir mal 5 (ist leichter zu rechnen )

-> 110 Liter


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Scheint, als ob ich noch nicht wach gewesen bin 

Hmmm ... kannst ja zur Sicherheit noch einen dazunehmen


----------



## heiti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Hallo Helmut!

Sooo, ich war gerade bei meinem Baustoff-Dealer und habe mir das von ihm noch mal berechnen lassen. Ich habe jetzt 15 Säcke bestellt. So ähnlich habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt und wenn es zuviel sein sollte, dann bekommt er den Rest halt zurück...

Werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Hi,

 lieber einen Sack zuviel als mitten in der Arbeit auf dem Schlauch zu stehen!


----------



## heiti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Hallo Christine!

Genau so ist es mir nämlich bei fast allen Sachen bis jetzt gegangen, die ich angefangen habe.
Es ist einfach unglaublich schwer etwas einzuschätzen, wenn man nicht täglich damit zu tun hat.
Beim Pflaster legen habe ich auch mal eben schnell geschätzt, dass es ca. 10 qm sind. In Wahrheit waren es 14,5 und mir fehlten Steine. Das Gleiche mit dem Split! Naja, 2 to sollten reichen. Pustekuchen!  Jetzt benötige ich nochmal mind. einen Anhänger voll... 

So wird man halt immer ausgebremst in seinem Tatendrang.. bzw. bremst sich selber aus!


----------



## Pammler (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Trasszement wird benötigt?*

Nun da geht schon was rein, habe für meinen Rand schon fast 1 Sack gebraucht.


----------

